# Springfield, TN A Robertson County sheriff’s deputy was fatally shot .



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Springfield, TN – A Robertson County sheriff’s deputy was fatally shot and found lying inside her burning home on Sunday night, according to police.

The investigation into the death of 22-year-old Robertson County Sheriff’s Office (RCSO) Deputy Savanna Puckett began at approximately 5 p.m. on Jan. 23, when she failed to show up for her assigned shift, WKRN reported.

A fellow deputy traveled to her residence on Highway 41 North to make sure she was okay and discovered Deputy Puckett’s house was “engulfed in flames,” the RCSO said in a press release.

The deputy tried to enter the home but was unable to do so due to the blaze.

Firefighters responded to the scene and found the fatally wounded deputy inside the burning home, WKRN reported.

She was pronounced dead at the scene.

Crews returned to the home early Monday morning after the fire reignited, according to WKRN.

The causes of both fires have not been released.

Investigators tracked the alleged shooter to a residence on Odom Court in Smyrna, according to the Tennessean.

The male suspect ended up in an hours-long standoff with investigators after they showed up to execute a search warrant at the Smyrna home, according to the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation (TBI).

He was ultimately arrested at approximately 11:30 a.m.

Police did not release any information about the suspect’s identity or his relationship with Deputy Puckett, the Tennessean reported.

The TBI is handling the ongoing investigation into the incident, WKRN reported.

“The investigation remains active and ongoing, and we’ll provide more details as soon as we’re able to do so,” the TBI said.

Deputy Puckett served the RCSO for four years.

“Words cannot express the sadness and grief that Savanna’s family and her Sheriff’s Office family are
facing right now,” Robertson County Sheriff Michael Van **** said, according to WKRN. “This is a tragedy that we are processing minute by minute. Please keep Savanna, her family, and the Sheriff’s Office in your thoughts and prayers.”

This is a developing story and we will keep you updated. For all of our updates, follow us on Facebook and go to your news feed preferences under your settings, then select that you want to see more of The Police Tribune’s posts in your news feed. Otherwise, Facebook may not show you updates.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Jesus she's just a kid!

Unreal. Rest in peace young lady.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Poor Kid. Four years of service and only 22. How untimely.


----------

